# kids bike ? what kind?  what year? help.



## wranglernnwa (Mar 10, 2010)

I picked up this bike yesterday with solid tires -
 didn't want to see it get trashed. Not sure if it is anything special but it is a neat little bike. 
Can anyone tell me more info on this bike here is a photo.


----------



## DonChristie (Mar 12, 2010)

It's a quadcycle! lol. Its cool with some nice accessories. Front struts, full front fender and rear, its worth a few bucks. I would say from the 40s - 50s. Does it have any markings or headbadge?


----------



## partsguy (Mar 22, 2010)

Hey! Any antique is worth saving from the trash truck. Neat little trike.


----------



## Don (May 28, 2016)

I picked this up yesterday was hoping someone could give me some info on it


----------

